# disney sleepy hollow song help



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello all,
I was wondering if anyone out there has the song from the disney animated legend of sleepy hollow that brom bones sings at the halloween party? I would like to use it for my skulltronix. If anyone could PM me if they have it and would share it I would be greatly appreciative. Who's that walking down the street, are they shovels or are they feet? I love that song and can't find it any place. I think it would be great for the skeleton to sing.Thank you for any help?


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I think that is Ichabod by Bing Crosby. Might be hard to download free as it belongs to Disney I assume. Good luck , it is a great tune!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

It's "The Headless Horseman," sung by Thurl Ravenscroft (of You're a Mean One, Mister Grinch and the voice of Tony the Tiger). It's available on itunes on "Walt Disney Records Archive Collection, Vol. 1"


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

The bing crosby version i think is better. I have been looking for that one myself


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I have an MP3 of the Bing Crosby version ripped from the dvd. PM me if interested.

-Fetch-


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i have the mp3 from the movie. PM if you want


----------

